# Need Advise on Books



## pate (Mar 11, 2004)

Hello all you good people! I'm wanting to start my own catering business and would like advise on which books to puchase on this subject! Any and all suggestion would be appreciated!

Thanks, Pate'


----------



## pierke (Aug 31, 2003)

Hi Pate,
In one of the other threads you might have read about: How to Start a Home-Based Catering Business by Denise Vivaldo. It's very good on the practical side of things. On the more general and theoretic side there's The Theory of Catering by Kinton a.o.. It's written for the British market so you can skip the chapters about regulations. The rest of the information is dry but accurate.
Pierke


----------

